# Photos look great in lightroom but become desaturated when sending out externally



## planowoman (Jun 29, 2015)

I think I might be having a similar problem as this thread, but different. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/why-do-my-photos-look-different-in-photoshop/.  I adjust my photos in Lightroom and Photoshop and they look exactly how I want them. When I upload to a printing service, they become desaturated and flat. Also, I sent one image through ichat through my computer that did the same thing. The image housed on my computer looks perfect. Is there a colorspace that I need to change my images to so this doesn't happen? Thanks!


----------



## Dave Miller (Jun 29, 2015)

It sounds like you need to calibrate your monitor.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi planowoman, welcome to the forum!  What color space are you selecting when you export for the printing lab?  It sounds like you should probably be selecting sRGB and you're currently selecting ProPhoto RGB.


----------



## planowoman (Jun 29, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi planowoman, welcome to the forum!  What color space are you selecting when you export for the printing lab?  It sounds like you should probably be selecting sRGB and you're currently selecting ProPhoto RGB.




That was exactly my problem! I haven't heard of anyone else complaining of this issue, but it seems that when I upgraded my Lightroom and Photoshop to CC 2015 my settings must have defaulted to ProPhoto RGB and I didn't realize it. Thanks so much!


----------

